# ** Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone tried it yet? http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/385

Seems expensive, but I like Techwax 2.0 so might give this a go.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Guess I'll need to be the first to try it then!! :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Guess I'll need to be the first to try it then!! :lol:


Indeed, and why not?
Somebody has to be 1st and the more product variety folk try the better experiences to share :thumb:


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah seems abit expensive, but then again it doesnt say how much you get?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

62mph said:


> Yeah seems abit expensive, but then again it doesnt say how much you get?


The usual size is 473ml
which is plenty :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm going to get this kit to try the towels, mitt, shampoo and the wax. http://www.monzacarcare.com/new-products/new-meguiars-brilliant-solutions-new-car-kit/0/

Its smaller sized bottles but quite a nice box of stuff.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

not sure about the liquid wax but going to be trying some ultimate polish topped with the ultimate paste wax tomorrow weather and time permitting


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

msb said:


> not sure about the liquid wax but going to be trying some ultimate polish topped with the ultimate paste wax tomorrow weather and time permitting


get some pics up afterwards then matey :buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

That's the kit ordered from Monza, so I'll post up once I get a chance to try it. :thumb:


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

62mph said:


> Yeah seems abit expensive, but then again it doesnt say how much you get?


I have some of the liquid wax and the Ultimate polish heading my way

Ultimate Wax liquid can be found for sub £20 delivered if you shop around :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Ghia-X said:


> Ultimate Wax liquid can be found for sub £20 delivered if you shop around :thumb:


Can you PM me a link?


----------



## Malkyp (Oct 4, 2010)

I got a tub of paste wax for my son-in-law. I texted him to ask what he thought of it and his reply was " Hi Pops, Yeah I love it ! It's like sex in a tin!


Read into that what you like but it sure made me laugh. I know what he means though having used it once. It has a lovely silky feel to it and goes on so easily and buffs up to a great shine.

I've ordered the liquid as a comparison as well as the polish and the Quik wax asI liked the word hydrophobic. I will be good to see what each of us thinks of it. So far I'm very impressed and can't see myself going back to High Definition wax.

I'm just wondering what they will call their next range. Plus Ultra perhaps.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

My new car kit arrived today so will try and use it at weekend.

I've been using the Ultimate spray wax for ages and really like it. Its good on the black plastics on my car too. I also read that the new liquid wax is also good on plastics.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I put the ultimate paste wax on my car a few days ago and it's great. Bit pricey I wanted a change from collinite and I think it smells quite good and is easy to work with.


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

Both the liquid and paste Megs Ultimate waxes are pretty good for being OTC. I personally like the liquid better for a few reasons. First of all the paste wax tends to be very streaky, as in after you buff it off, a day later you will find a couple little streaks here and there. Not a huge deal, but can be kind of annoying. Also the durability of the paste wax, in my use, was next to nothing. I put it on my fiancé’s Explorer and 3 weeks later when I washed it there was no beading left at all. I know beading doesn't mean everything, but the surface wasn't slick or anything. However it did look great on her white truck.

As for the liquid it was very easy to use. I applied with a PC and a black LC pad and it went on really thin, and buffed off like a dream. Also the durability is better as well. I put it on a friend’s car that is parked outside 24/7 and it's been on there going on 3 months, and it still has good beading and slickness.

So there is my .02, hope it helps a little!


----------



## Marc @ Paragon (Mar 23, 2011)

I have used the Ultimate liquid wax, and thought it was brilliant. You have to remember it is a polish/wax combo - it removed a lot of light marks from my car with very little effort, and it was very easy to use and take off 

After washing:










After waxing - not polished, just waxed with the liquid wax by hand


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

wow that looks pretty good mate


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

There must be fillers in it then. It also says to apply it in thin layers so must not be abrasive.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

heres a few photos from a go on my mates 07 fiesta zetec, the car was clayed then polished with the megs ultimate polish and then topped with 2 coats of ultimate paste wax.
The polish i personally found a little unimpressive especially the finish i was left with prior to application of wax and it wasn't that good to apply or remove. However the paste by comparison was an absolute dream to use very easy to get a nice thin coat and buffed easily to a very impressive high gloss mirror like shine as promised on the tin, anyway hope you like the photos, not the best quality as taken on the phone but it gives you some idea what was achieved:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Do you have anymore pics of the wax tub and what the wax looks like?


----------



## Malkyp (Oct 4, 2010)

*Ultimate wax IS a combination wax*



donnyboy said:


> There must be fillers in it then. It also says to apply it in thin layers so must not be abrasive.


I've just been talking to Tom at Meguiars in Daventry. He said that the Ultimate wax is a polish/wax combo like most of their waxes. It is a combination of oils to give depth of shine and wax to seal it in. There are fillers which will disguise light swirl marks but definitely no abrasives.

He also said that if you get streaks from the paste wax this is likely to be due to applying too much wax; which doesn't usually happen with the liquid wax.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Right, Used the ultimate liquid wax at the weekend and I'm very impressed. It was a breeze to use and left a fantastic glassy look to the paint. I used megs Step 1 - Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner followed by the liquid wax. Both applied in sunlight. The ULW went on very easily with a nice thin layer and I didn't have to use alot of product. Buffing off was effortless. It recommends 2 layers but I didn't have time.

It also worked great on the black plastics. Did the scuttle on my bonnet, rear bumper valance and the mirror housings on the GF's car. They came up great!!

Didn't have time to get pics as after doing the same process on 2 cars the neighbours probably already though I was mad!! I'll get pic's when I can though.

I'll be buying a full sized bottle when the smaller ones done.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Right, Used the ultimate liquid wax at the weekend and I'm very impressed. It was a breeze to use and left a fantastic glassy look to the paint. I used megs Step 1 - Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner followed by the liquid wax. Both applied in sunlight. The ULW went on very easily with a nice thin layer and I didn't have to use alot of product. Buffing off was effortless. It recommends 2 layers but I didn't have time.
> 
> Didn't have time to get pics as after doing the same process on 2 cars the neighbours probably already though I was mad!!* I'll get pic's when I can though.*
> 
> I'll be buying a full sized bottle when the smaller ones done.


Looking forward to seeing the effect :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

msb said:


> heres a few photos from a go on my mates 07 fiesta zetec, the car was clayed then polished with the megs ultimate polish and then topped with 2 coats of ultimate paste wax.
> The polish i personally found a little unimpressive especially the finish i was left with prior to application of wax and it wasn't that good to apply or remove. However the paste by comparison was an absolute dream to use very easy to get a nice thin coat and buffed easily to a very impressive high gloss mirror like shine as promised on the tin, anyway hope you like the photos, not the best quality as taken on the phone but it gives you some idea what was achieved:thumb:
> View attachment 16869
> 
> ...


Great work :thumb:Looks very glassy ! I received Megs new car kit include Ultimate liquid wax , I will apply Ultimate Liquid wax by machine to fills some light swirls . recently I have tried Nxt 2.0 by rotary onl owest speed 700rpm , it fills light swirls and leaves great depth and wetness 3D look!

Nxt 2.0 for who love warm glow , rich color and Ultimate Liquid Wax for who love the glassy finish with extra filling ability :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Maxi, do you still rate Meguiar's waxes after trying all sorts of boutique waxes?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Maxi, do you still rate Meguiar's waxes after trying all sorts of boutique waxes?


Boutique waxes like Victoria Concours , AF Illiusion , P21s and most waxes gives deeper wetter finish than Meguiars LSP , what I like in Meguiars LSP is heavy/slow Sheetaing and hydrophobic polymer technology at least to reduce the beading ! As you know Flakey in humid weather in the summer the humidity creates hot beading (how i can describe this kind of beading :lol then in the morning you will see water spots everywhere .

I like to use NXT 2.0 as AIO by finishing pad it gives nice filling ability with deep dark finish like glaze finish , I bought Ultimate Quik wax last week it gives nice finish but the weather makes work harder .


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Yes I noticed mineral residue wherever beading dried up recently on Vic's Red coat on my car.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:Looks very glassy ! I received Megs new car kit include Ultimate liquid wax , I will apply Ultimate Liquid wax by machine to fills some light swirls . recently I have tried Nxt 2.0 by rotary onl owest speed 700rpm , it fills light swirls and leaves great depth and wetness 3D look!
> 
> Nxt 2.0 for who love warm glow , rich color and Ultimate Liquid Wax for who love the glassy finish with extra filling ability :thumb:


Be interested to know if NXT or Ultimate is better at filling, probably in paste version Id imagine.


----------

